# Site that detirmins cost for home owner for cable instal.



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

It would be nice if this was for the commerical side of installations and for the canada market

http://www.homewyse.com/services/cost_to_install_computer_network_wiring.html


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I've done both residence and business installs. Business is usually easier. therefore you could charge the same for both , but come out money ahead doing business installs.


----------

